# I don't know how you do it arreau!



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

So I groomed vogue yesterday (bath and clipper work) for her breeder to pick her up for her first points show. Big class show 7 -10 girls! And I thought I wasn't one of "those " owners.... Well I could hardly sleep I missed her so much. My hubby kept looking for his snuggle partner. She let me know the next few dates of shows and I'm not looking forward to her leaving again so soon! I don't know how you can handle sending a dog away to be finished! I took these on our walk home yesterday, can't wait to see her in the ring Sunday and all scissored up. Do they spray up puppies?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous poodle!!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, so beautiful she is! You have given me food for thought. I never even thought about that. Matisse's first show is January. At least that's the plan. I think I can go to that one. But subsequent....I don't know. That must be tough. I feel for you. But at least when she comes back to you, it must be a super duper feeling. Best wishes for lots of success.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not know how I missed this, and I am so sorry. With Quincy we did ring siding, where we would go to the show and take him to the handler's set up and then hide out and watch, then bring him home and repeat the next day.

When it was Journey's turn, she was never gone more than a few days at a time. We missed her like crazy and I would pester the handler like crazy to get updates and pictures. But her homecoming was always just around the corner.

Now with Pearl, we are so blessed. Her handler is 1/2 hour away, so if she'd like, we can take Pearl to her for playdates and grooming easily. And we only take her the day before the show starts and will pick her up at the handler's the day after each show ends. The house feels so empty when she is not here, but, again, her homecoming is not long from when she left.

We attend every show possible when they are with the handler. I think with Journey we only missed one show and only because there were so many dogs missing that day it threw the schedule off and by the time my fiance arrived, the Standards were done. (

I am not a person who could send a dog off to be campaigned and not see them for months or a year at a time. Could not deal with that. They are my babies and I stew and worry


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Back when this thread was started, I must have been in a fog, being so new to showing. Now, I can say with confidence, I couldn't send my dog away to be finished by someone else UNLESS I was there every second. As it was, my breeder and I finished my dog together, kind of took turns handling him around the ring. I wouldn't leave him one night or one whole day without me being there...couldn't be comfortable with that. We're in this together, Matisse and I... is the way I see it. I can see where you might have to do that Arreau, because you have a bigger plan in the works than I do with one single dog to show. Although I trust my breeder to care for my dog, I think it's too much commotion at a show and he is not me when it comes to philosophy about dog behavior and his intense need to win can get the better of him and make him impatient sometimes, where I do not have that high a competitive nature. Anyhow, as much as my dog would be well cared for, I just couldn't do it. lol. I can however, leave my dog here when I go away with my ex because they know him soooo well and he's great with them and they're in their own home.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

How did she do at the shows Itzaclip?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

2013 thread


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

TLP said:


> How did she do at the shows Itzaclip?


I ended up pulling her at about a year. She didn't get enough points and I had all my agility seminars and classes booked and I really didn't like being separated from her and having her learn behaviors I don't allow. This is her now at 20 months.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

My take on this: and I will value those who disagree. Is it important to you, and your ego, that your dog excel in some arena, or is it important that your dog be a valued and close part of your family and comfortable in that role, without fame in the arena? If you, your family and your pack are involved and complicit with this, all the better!! 
Dogs showed and made to perform (loving it) bring fame to the breeder or trainer, but what about their family/pack.
Eric.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

ericwd9 said:


> My take on this: and I will value those who disagree. Is it important to you, and your ego, that your dog excel in some arena, or is it important that your dog be a valued and close part of your family and comfortable in that role, without fame in the arena? If you, your family and your pack are involved and complicit with this, all the better!!
> Dogs showed and made to perform (loving it) bring fame to the breeder or trainer, but what about their family/pack.
> Eric.


Eric, Lily is our well loved home companion first and all other things second. I do think that she loves being on the road with me (unless there are killer rotties about) and that she is a much happier dog herself and therefore for us to live with if she works. It is a constructive way to channel her drives and energy. I worked on beginner agility with Peeves for a while too. It was clear that he didn't like it. I cried the last time I took him to class, but it would have been selfish of me and terribly unkind to him to keep him in it. He is much happier as an occasional rally dog and big time homestead chicken guarder. I think it is important to be honest about assessing the benefits each individual dog derives from the activities we engage them in.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Isn't that so true? Indy HATES obedience classes although she's an awesome girl and my best bud--it stresses her out, much as I imagine Peeves feels. Maddy thrives on obedience classes and you can see her tail jack up, her neck arch and her eyes gleam as we enter the horse barn (don't you train in a horse barn? lol); you can see her looking around as though she's saying, "I'm HERE!!! Let's get this party started!" Seriously though, she loves obedience and she's so darn good at it, no one believes me about how naughty she is at home  That's okay, there'll never be another Mads, and I love her so. We don't trial because it's too far to drive, but I love going to classes because SHE loves it so much.


----------

